# Sucher guten RTS Titel.



## hibana (4. Mai 2017)

So da ich seit kurzem nen PC habe interessieren mich RTS spiele wieder, als Kind Age of Empires gespielt glaub war eines meiner ersten Games  und ja Schlacht um Mittlerde 2 war auch Super.

Command and Conquer 3 Alarmstufe Rot würde mir gefallen aber diese 30 Fps hältst nicht aus :/ 

Company of Heroes ist sehr gut aber bekomme nur auf den Sack^^

Wie ist das neue Dawn of War 3 kenne die Serie Absolut nicht aber die Videos gefallen mir ...... was ich such darf nicht zu Seicht sein aber auch nicht zu Anspruchsvoll....BasenBau das hat mir an Command and Conquer gur gefallen Basis richtig Vermauern und einfach Fette Verteidigung aufziehen  vielleicht könnt ihr mir was empfehlen ...Halo Wars geht gar nicht.....


----------



## claster17 (5. Mai 2017)

Starcraft2 oder einer eines der Strongholds? Bei letzteren soll es mittlerweile Neuauflagen der alten Teile geben.


----------



## hibana (5. Mai 2017)

Starcraft sieht so Hektisch aus. War Stronghold nicht was mit Burgbauen ?!


----------



## hazelol (5. Mai 2017)

willst du online spielen?


----------



## taks (5. Mai 2017)

Bei RTS siehts im Moment nicht so gut aus. Das Genre befindet sich im Tiefschlaf.
Ich halte noch an den Spielen von ~2000 fest ^^

Aber die Anno-Reihe könnte noch was für dich sein.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (5. Mai 2017)

AoS, C&C Reihe (Tiberium Wars + Addons haben mir am meisten Spaß gemacht ), Spellforce, Warcraft


----------



## hibana (5. Mai 2017)

Das Problem bei c&c ist 30 fps lock. Stört einfach....früher nicht jetzt schon gewohnheit.....

Ja klar Online auch macht finde ich am meisten Spass aber bei CoH bekommm ich derbe auf den Sack bin echt schlecht


----------



## OField (5. Mai 2017)

Coh1 oder Coh2?
Coh1 spielen wahrscheinlich nur noch eingefleischte Veteranen, im 2. Teil sollte es aber noch genug schwache Spieler geben. Zocke den selbst noch sehr aktiv.


----------



## hibana (5. Mai 2017)

Mir gefällt der erste Teil besser......wahrscheinlich ja.

Lade grade ne Free to Play Version von Starcraft 2 herunter weis zwar nicht um was es für ne Version handelt oder in wie fern es Starcraft 2 wiederspiegelt da gratis aber ja vielleicht kann mich wer aufklären von euch?


----------



## teachmeluv (5. Mai 2017)

hibana schrieb:


> Mir gefällt der erste Teil besser......wahrscheinlich ja.
> 
> Lade grade ne Free to Play Version von Starcraft 2 herunter weis zwar nicht um was es für ne Version handelt oder in wie fern es Starcraft 2 wiederspiegelt da gratis aber ja vielleicht kann mich wer aufklären von euch?



Die Free-to-Play Version ist quasi eine Demo und stellt schon das richtige Starcraft 2 dar. Für mich eines der besten RTS der letzten Jahre, wobei man auch auf das Setting (Sci-Fi) stehen muss. Anspruch, Grafik und Story sind für mich zeitlos, spiele parallel auch wieder eine Runde Warcraft 3, wo fast dasselbe gilt 

Ansonsten ist mein dauerhafter Favorit bei RTS C&C Generals. 

Das neue Dawn of War III ist auch recht gut, habe aber bisher nur einen groben Grafik-Test gemacht, warte noch auf Performance-Patches.


----------



## hibana (5. Mai 2017)

Sehr gut ist gleich fertig gedownmloadet find ich super von Blizzard sowas  

Dawn of war 3 sieht echt cool aus weis aber nicht ob es langfristig unterhält.....vielleicht noch wwarten was so kommt


----------



## hibana (5. Mai 2017)

LOL kann es nicht mal spieel scheiss auf den mist


----------



## Rolk (5. Mai 2017)

Wenn CoH gefällt kannst du dir auch mal Dawn of War 1 + 2 ansehen. Anderes Universum, aber ansonsten durchaus vergleichbar. Mir hat für Multiplayer Teil 1 und für Singelplayer Teil 2 gut gefallen.

Ansonsten natürlich der Dauerbrenner Supreme Commander Forged Alliance  oder die modernere Variante Ashes of the Singularity.


----------



## hibana (5. Mai 2017)

Kuck ich mir mal an danke.

Ashes of S sieht ja geil aus


----------



## teachmeluv (5. Mai 2017)

hibana schrieb:


> LOL kann es nicht mal spieel scheiss auf den mist


Hast du "RivaStatistics" laufen?


----------



## hibana (5. Mai 2017)

Jop.............


----------



## teachmeluv (5. Mai 2017)

hibana schrieb:


> Jop.............



Dann lad dir mal die aktuellste Version davon runter. Ich hatte das Problem auch, lag an Riva 

Danach geht Starcraft 2 wieder.

Guru3D RTSS Rivatuner Statistics Server Download v7.0.0


Problem konnte man auch in den offiziellen Foren hier nachlesen: https://eu.battle.net/forums/de/sc2/topic/5208514081?page=11


----------



## hibana (5. Mai 2017)

Super Danke mal probier deinen link check ich nich irgendein ein schrott geladet sofort wieder deisnstalliert.

Denke es wird Ashes of the Singularity: Escalation das sieht verdammt geil aus  und auch pompös.

Edit : Leute wo kann ich streamende auschalten? dann läuft das game anscheinend besser?

un dsoll ich dx11 oder dx12 auswählen?


----------



## Rolk (5. Mai 2017)

hibana schrieb:


> un dsoll ich dx11 oder dx12 auswählen?



Bei Ashes? Auf jeden Fall DX12. Läuft warscheinlich doppelt bis drei mal so gut als DX11.


----------



## hibana (5. Mai 2017)

Läuft ziemlich gut ausser beim finall angrif mit bis zu 1000 Einheiuten fällt er kurz mal runter aber merkt man beim chaos kaum  Cpu ist bei 98 % das einzige game das dies bisher erreicht hat von dem was ich besitze


----------

